# What color would I be in MAC Face & Body?



## chickatthegym (Nov 5, 2009)

I really want to try Face & Body since the CCO had it last time I was there.  But then I wasn't sure what shade to get... Can anyone please explain to me how the numbering system goes for that?  

I wear between a NW25 and NW30 in StudioFix powder and I am Medium Plus in Mineralize Skinfinish Natural.  Any recs?

thanks so much


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 5, 2009)

hey, i don't have any recommendation but I'm listening in coz I'm the same shade as you and I'm interested in Face & Body


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm NW25 and have been matched to N4. Strangely, N4 is not on the website, but I have it! It's a perfect match for me.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd go with N3.  I think N4 might be a bit too dark, i normally wear that shade during the summer when im NC40 ish


----------



## anshu7 (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree with N3


----------

